# Forum Home Renovation The Garden Shed  Garage door price?

## OBBob

Hi All 
Does anyone know the ball park prices for a roller door and a panel lift garage door (standard single car size)? Do they include installation or is it a DIY job? Thanks.

----------


## Ashwood

I got a couple of quotes for a double width panel lift door including installation & door opener and they came up to about $2.5K. You can get it at Ebay for just below $900 for the door & below $300 for the opener, but you do your own install. I would NOT recommend doing it though unless you've done it before. This is one job which I would say "pay the contractor, it's well worth it". If you want to DIY, go with the roller door, NOT the panel door. I suspect also the ebay one is an older/reject model, as the joint mechanisms are inferior to those I've seen subsequently in a friends' place.

----------


## OBBob

Yeah I'm tending to think it's not somthing I want to do! OK ... so probably a couple grand for a single.

----------


## Barry_White

> Hi All 
> Does anyone know the ball park prices for a roller door and a panel lift garage door (standard single car size)? Do they include installation or is it a DIY job? Thanks.

  Bob lost track of prices but here is a detailed procedure for installing a Panelift door.  http://www.woodworkforums.com/showth...ht=Roller+Door 
It's not rocket science and can be accomplished by any one with a few tools.

----------


## Ashwood

OBBob, if you really want to try a panelift door yourself, make sure the door is custom sized to your opening (esp. height as it's something you may think has leeway ... you may end up having the top panel bend in 45 degrees if too tall) and make sure you have adequate ceiling height above the horizontal portion of the track .. otherwise you'll have a problem with not enough spacing for the panels & motor gears/rod, eg. if your ceiling beams and joists are in the way. Also, there are panels and there are panels. A new well made one has better joints where the panels meet.  
And if you still face problems, I guess it's time to ask Barry for help.

----------


## want2learn

> OBBob, if you really want to try a panelift door yourself, make sure the door is custom sized to your opening (esp. height as it's something you may think has leeway ... you may end up having the top panel bend in 45 degrees if too tall) and make sure you have adequate ceiling height above the horizontal portion of the track .. otherwise you'll have a problem with not enough spacing for the panels & motor gears/rod, eg. if your ceiling beams and joists are in the way. Also, there are panels and there are panels. A new well made one has better joints where the panels meet.  
> And if you still face problems, I guess it's time to ask Barry for help.

  Very good points ashwood.  I recently converted my carport into a brick garage.  It was when the time came to measure up the panel lift door that we realise we should of raised the roof a few brick levels  higher.  I took the original height and didn't account for a 300mm clearance needed for the tracks.  It comes down to mm when your wanting a 4wd to fit with roof racks etc. 
Anyway i got  my double size panel lift door (5mx2m) and single roller door on the back with the largest merlin motor and 3 controls for $2519 installed from Quicklift doors.

----------


## Ashwood

That's a good price for what you get. I'll remember Quicklift if I need to do garage doors again. Cheers.

----------


## Japes

Barry is there a way the link you posted can still be found? Must be part of the old site. I don't get here enough.

----------


## Barry_White

> Barry is there a way the link you posted can still be found? Must be part of the old site. I don't get here enough.

  I tried finding it but it led me on a merry chase. They have removed the direct links and i don't know if they have transferred all posts from the old woodwork forum to the Renovate Forum. I will keep searching when I have time.

----------


## kafs

Approx. 18 months ago:
Single roller door installed - $750
Automatic opener (Bunnings) - just under $300

----------


## Japes

> I tried finding it but it led me on a merry chase. They have removed the direct links and i don't know if they have transferred all posts from the old woodwork forum to the Renovate Forum. I will keep searching when I have time.

  thanks Barry. I'm now an advocated for paying someone to come and do thos for me.
Got the door up, obviously a retrofit is tricky but it went up alright. i was on the last turn on the torsion bar when it let rip and kicked my @@@@. Broken thumb and 8 stitches to the head. Managed to miss my goggles....! 
Worst part is the door guys came to tension it and wouldn't do it because they don't like how i mounted it - but they also wont give me any feedback on what needs doing to make it good for them.
I am going to move it to a better mounting point, i'm not arguing that it's in a bad spot... just took a chance and they are the pros!
moving it to a 'better' place - just means excluding one of the panels (retrofit issue - still going to have a 2.5m high opening though. 
will let you know if i have any luck in 5 weeks when i ditch the plaster cast..... :Cry:

----------


## Japes

worked out the linking to your old thread barry, by using the announcement regarding these issues.  http://www.renovateforum.com/showthr...ht=Roller+Door 
exactly how i did it, unfortunately one of my bars slipped. I can't make more note of how careful people need  to be when doing this... i thought i had all bases covered but it still went bad.

----------

